# Difference in behavior depending on parents



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi everyone! This may be a silly question, but I am wondering if there is a difference in behavior between pups from a parents who are used for hunting and pups from parents who are not used for hunting. Do those from hunting parents tend to be more energetic/hyper or are they typically all the same? My husband and I live on a rural farm and are strongly considering getting a Vizsla but are unsure if we will hunt him. Any insight would be appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Well we have three beagles 2 born from hunting stock and one not. The two from hunting stock (our girls) are rabbit driven and will chase a rabbit all day long. The beagle not from hunting stock (our male) just chases the other two around like "where you girls going I want to come" but has no idea what is going on. The girls (from hunting stock) are more loving then our male which he was bread to be a house pet they were bred to be locked in a kennel (but they are not). You could never tell from their behavior at home which dogs were bred to hunt and which ones not but you can tell in the field. I think this would work the same for Vs I think each personality is different in themselves regardless of hunting or not. I just think if you try to hunt a bred house pet you may be disappointed in their ability to hunt other then that I don't think you will find much difference in them being more energetic/ hyper. Keep in mind though this breed is extremely high energy period ;D Hope this helped!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It'll come down to specific lines and even vary within the litter, but in general I'd say dogs with lots of field trial titles in their lineage would likely be very energetic because to compete in that venue you want big running dogs. Hunt test titles or just family hunting dogs may or may not be as energetic depending on what the breeder has shaped them to be. 

Just be honest with yourself and the breeders you talk to about what you're looking for. Whether you hunt it or not, that will be a small aspect of the dog's life so it's more important how much time you can provide for training and exercise on a day to day basis. If you're at all interested in hunting in the future, go with a dog with proven ability in it's lines. As a newbie myself, having a dog with innate ability has made it so much more rewarding to explore hunting.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ftV - V's are sporting mutts - bred 2 HUNT - 1000yrs of breeding - at home they did turn out 2 V lap mutts - out the front door - they R what they R - born 2 HUNT - go with a V that has the best lines in hunting - the breeders spent a small fortune in proving it - there is NO such thing as a LOW ENERGY well bred V !!!!!!!!


----------



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you all. Do you suggest male vs. female for differing reasons?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/why-field-trials.html

This write up done in 1980 by Dick Reinhart, one of the earlyt Vizsla breeders in the US explains this well.

RBD


----------



## FirstTimeVizsOwners (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you! Great read!!


----------

